# Nitecore BR35 1800 Lumen Dual Beam OLED Display Rechargeable Bike Headlight w/Remote



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Saw this on Amazon the other day and it has me intrigued. Should give the Raveman's and the Fenix a run for the money although speaking of money the BR35 is not particularly cheap @ $129.00

The BR35 looks like it might serve well as a road lamp with the duel LED's ( one lower for close in flood and the upper for long range throw ) While this lamp doesn't claim to have a cut-off type optic or lens, the design of the lower / shallow reflector should keep the main output of the lower led down enough so not to bother on coming traffic. In _city bike_ mode the light is also designed so that the remote is able to turn on the upper LED for 3 sec. with a quick push ( AFAIK ). Not sure if you just hold the remote button will extend that but If true I think I'd like to try one of the BR35's. Very interesting UI and the batteries are rated at 6800mAh so decent run times.

Could very well give the Raveman PR-1200 or 1800 a run for the money. Looks like the foot print is smaller than the PR-1200 as well although I have yet to confirm that. The big question though is; _"Will the lower LED / reflector on the BR35 provide as wide and useful a beam pattern as the Raveman cut-off lens setup"?_ Anyone own one of these yet?

The thing I like the most about the BR35 is that it looks smaller ( than the PR series Raveman's ) and should take up less room on the bars. Add to that it has better batteries and a nice digital display. Should have more throw too. Looking forward to comments from anyone who has experience using one of these.

Edit; Not much was said or displayed on the video about just how the remote works so I'd like to know more about that.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would be nervous that's it's not really 1800 lumens. My guess would be half that.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

If it can put out 1800 lumen, it won't be for long. ~45 minutes maybe.

Just another hyped up spec Chinese light.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yes, it only claims 1hr. if run at the full 1800 lumen. Of course as with any kind of self-contained lamp you really can't run the highest listed output for any amount of time as you will either run out the batteries, over-heat the lamp or both. No surprise to those of us who use these types of lamps. 

Been some good reviews with few complaining that it wasn't bright enough. Biggest complaint was that the customer service sucked and that replacement mounts were not available as a separate item. Although I'm sure it's a Chinese made lamp ( just like many other Brand name lamps ) the Nitecore products have gotten some pretty decent reviews. If I had the money I'd buy one to review but right now the credit card I have has the red warning light blinking.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yes, it only claims 1hr. if run at the full 1800 lumen. Of course as with any kind of self-contained lamp you really can't run the highest listed output for any amount of time as you will either run out the batteries, over-heat the lamp or both. No surprise to those of us who use these types of lamps.


Does your Ravemen PR1200 overheat? I run my PR900/Wiz20/Gloworm CX all the time in the heat with no overheating problems. The higher capacity lights I don't usually run at max output but all survived full runtime (2.2 - 2.6 hrs.) tests indoors in front of a fan so there are some exceptions.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Does your Ravemen PR1200 overheat? I run my PR900/Wiz20/Gloworm CX all the time in the heat with no overheating problems. The higher capacity lights I don't usually run at max output but all survived full runtime (2.2 - 2.6 hrs.) tests indoors in front of a fan so there are some exceptions.
> Mole


I've never seen the PR-1200 over heat but like any other lamp I own I rarely run them at full capacity for very long. The PR series has the advantage of having a larger outer shell so I'm sure that must help with keeping the lamp cool. That said I probably shouldn't have said that "over-heating" might be an issue as I've never actually tested the lamps for such. Of course if the PR-1800 actually produces 1800 lumen that might just get the lamp to heat up a bit more. Don't own one so can't say for sure.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

It seems like a decent light. Integrated battery pack but it doesn't look too hard to replace the batteries if they fail.

[Review] Nitecore BR35 (2x18650 integrated battery pack, bike's flashlight) | BudgetLightForum.com

[Review] - Nitecore BR35 bike light 1800 lumen Dual LED - by Lock | BudgetLightForum.com


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Yep, those tests show that it's just another hyped up spec light. It can do 1800 lumen, but for only ~3 minutes before either thermal or voltage issues cause the light to drop output into the 1200 lumen range where it held that for about an hour. A loss of 30+% of the advertised output in just 3 minutes of operation will be noticeable.

Even if one tries to rationalize that they will only use the highest mode at times during a ride. I'd bet that it won't go into the highest mode once the battery gets a bit depleted, or it it does, it will not sustain the max output for more than a moment.

It really is a 1200 lumen light. 1200 lumen is a respectable number and a very usable amount of light so just call it that. Shame that the manufacturer lies by calling it an 1800 lumen light. Of course Nitecore is not the only manufacturer doing that. Others, including some of the biggest in the business, do the same.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Yep, those tests show that it's just another hyped up spec light. It can do 1800 lumen, but for only ~3 minutes before either thermal or voltage issues cause the light to drop output into the 1200 lumen range where it held that for about an hour. A loss of 30+% of the advertised output in just 3 minutes of operation will be noticeable.....


Well....maybe. You have to remember that Nitecore ( for the most part IMHO ) has always been thought of as primarily a Flashlight / torch manufacturer. With this in mind it wouldn't surprise me if the high mode is put on a three minute timer ( to prevent over-heating ). ( I have torches that do the same thing ) ( ...was it mentioned if the tester used a fan? I didn't read all of the review(s), just sort of quick-scanned as the reviews are lengthy.

BR35 is slightly less in width than the Raveman PR-1200 I have. However the BR35's length is longer than the Raveman so basically they should be of similar weight ( although the BR35 with heavier batteries should weigh more ).

What I find disappointing is the function of the remote. Sadly both the "Road and City mode ) do not allow the function of both LEDS at the same time ( although with City mode you can press the remote and get both on for 3 sec.? Three F****** secs! What the hell were they thinking! Okay sometimes I only use my high beam for a few seconds but that doesn't mean I might at times rather "press and hold" and have it on a bit longer. 
Pressing the remote on the "Road mode" will only toggle between the two LED's with only one being lit at a time. Wow...that sucks. You can run both LED's at the same time but only if in the "MTB mode" That said it keeps both LED's on regardless of output level. That mode almost mimics the Raveman PR-1200's MTB mode.

Now after reading those reviews ( Which were very well done ) I feel they were almost too professional ( if you catch my drift ). Hard to believe someone would take all that time to present all that data just to get a free light....but Hey, that's just my take. That said I've seen very detailed reviews before so it's no surprise to see someone take the time to include so much detail.

Anyway, with all things considered; I think I'd rather go with one of the Raveman's PR series lamps. My main reason; I think the remote on the Raveman's have more usable function. There was no mention in the review of the BR35 ( that I read ) that said that the remote on the BR-35 would vary the output of any one LED ( unless I missed reading that... which is possible I suppose... ) ( I'm writing this in the early morning hrs. so I'm half asleep _*yawn*_ Yep if I was...................zzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Anyway, with all things considered; I think I'd rather go with one of the Raveman's PR series lamps. My main reason; I think the remote on the Raveman's have more usable function. \:


Agree with your solution. Would be nice if some more information on the PR1800 would start filtering through for those who want the higher output capacity. I'm also curious to see if the wireless remote shown with the PR1800 is going to be something Ravemen is going to upgrade the other PR series lights to.

Gloworm CX would also make a good alternative. Unlike the Nitecore the CX actually out performs its rated output for the majority of its runtime in the highest mode which also lasts 2.5+ hours on the GW light compared to the 1 hour claimed by Nitecore. Other advantages to the GW CX are programmable preset levels, changeable optics to customize the beam pattern, the ability to use your light as a power bank or operate the light while connected to a power bank for extra battery capacity, and if you live in North America you get Action-LED-Lights as your vendor and it's 5 star customer service.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Odd that right after I started this thread that the price on the BR35 has gone up on Amazon about $7. It was already over priced before. Don't know why the seller thinks the lamp merits the higher price.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Odd that right after I started this thread that the price on the BR35 has gone up on Amazon about $7. It was already over priced before. Don't know why the seller thinks the lamp merits the higher price.


I think it's a sign that the Light Gods don't want you to buy this light!
Mole


----------

